# طريقه تصنيع الصابون السائل .. لاكن بطريقه شركه هنكل او علي الاقل تعطي افضل نتيجه



## الطباخ (3 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الي من يهمه الامر هذه طريقه تصنيع صابون تنظيف الاطباق لاكن بطريقه جيده حتي يتم تفادي عيوبه مثل اسمرار الايدي او قله الرغوه 
لعمل 100 كيلو جرام من البريل 
1/ 75 كيلو جرام من الماء 
2 وضع 15 كيلو جرام من حامضالسلفونيك تركيز 82 % مع التقليب حتي يتم التجانس تماما 
3/ وضع 2.5 كيلو جرام من الصودا الكاويه ( هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ) ويتم الاختبار ب ph 
ملحوظه " اذا كنت تستحدم جهاز ال ph اميتر يجب ان تكون المعادله تقف علي 7.2 وهي درجه الph الطبيعيه للماء اما اذا كنت تستخدم ورقه ال ph وهي غالبا يستخدمها من يقوم بتصنيع الصابون منزليا لانها سهله ومتوافره ورخيصه ويقال عليها ورقه عباد الشمس الصفراء فيجب ان تصل الي اللو الاخضر عند الاختبار بها ( الاخضر الفاتح ) 
..........انتبه اثناء التعادل اتر ال ph عند 6.8 لانك سوف تقوم بوضع مواد ترفع ال ph واذا كنت تستخدم الورقه اختبر حتي يصل اللون اصفر 
4/ قم بوضع 2 كيلو جرام من التكسابون ( صوديوم لوريل ايثر سلفات ) 
5 / قم باكمال معادله الصابون بوضع 100 جرام تراي ايثانول امين لانه يقوم باخفاء عيوب حامض السيلفونيك 
6 قم بوضع 50 جرام من الخل لانه يساعد علي تكسير بعض زرات الالكيل التي لم يتم تفاعلها اثناء المعادله كما يؤدي الي زياده لمعه الصابون 
7/ ضع 150 جرام جلسرين طبي ( جليسرول ) او لتقليل التكلفه ضع 100 جرام جلسرين صناعي (سوربيتول ) 
8 / لزياده عمليه الزوجه ضع 100 جرام ملح طعام (ولاكن لا تزيد من الكميه لان بالرغم ان ماح الطعام يزيد من الزوجه لاكنه يربط الرغوه ) 
9/ ضع 30 جرام من الفورمالين وتستطيع ان تقلل في الكميه لان ملح الطعام يقلل من اهميه الفورمالين لانه يعتبر ماده حافظه 
10/ ضع الون المناسب ثم العطر المناسب 
علي العموم اي معلومه بتريدوها في تصنيع المنظفات او مستتخضرت التجميل اطلبوها وانا ما هتاخر​


----------



## صباحكو (4 يوليو 2007)

الى الملقب بالطباخ المحترم: ارجو منك تزويدي بالتركيبة القياسية لكل من 
1. معجون جلي الصحون(dish-washing detergent paste)
2. معطر البلاط
3. سائل شطف الارضيات
4. شامبو ذات مواصفات جيدة
5. مطري الاقمشة


----------



## الطباخ (5 يوليو 2007)

عيوني الك صباحكو 
علي العمومانا هكتب الموضوع بس بمشاركه مفرده عشان الكل يستفيد


----------



## rodius (5 يوليو 2007)

و انا ايضا مهتم بهذه الامور


----------



## صباحكو (6 يوليو 2007)

اشكر الاخ الطباخ على جهوده العملاقة .


----------



## مدحت58 (6 يوليو 2007)

الأخ الطباخ
نشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة .و نضم صوتنا مع الأخ صباحكو 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (6 يوليو 2007)

الأخ الطباخ .

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## midoo_mahgoub (7 يوليو 2007)

الاخ الطباخ ماشاء الله عليك 
لكن لو تتكرم بوضع طريقه عمل الهاندي سوب (الشفاف ) صابون غسيل الايدي الشفاف مايسمونه احيانا الهاندي كلينر (ملمسه مثل الجيل الي حد ما ) لاني فعلا محتاجه ضروري انا اعمل بهذا المجال 

شكرا كثيرا ياباشا


----------



## صباحكو (7 يوليو 2007)

ياريت يا الاخ العزيز ( الطباخ ) تزودنا اكثر بالتركيبات الكيميائية لاي منتج من مواد التنظيف التي لك خبرة فيها مثل معجون جلي الصحون0 شامبو ذات مواصفات جيدة . معطر البلاط . سائل شطف الارضيات. مطري الاقمشة . منظف الافران. 
شاكرا لك جهودك الجبارة في خدمة هذا المنتدى.


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (8 يوليو 2007)

الأخ الطباخ
ياترى كم يتكلف واحد كيلو من خلطتك السحرية 00؟
بحسبة بسيطة من خاماتك وصل سعر الكيلو اكثر من 130 قرش 000دون عبوات و غيره
فبكم يتم البيع ؟
سؤال 000
ما الفرق بين كل من : حسب ما جاء في تركيبتك 00
جلسرين طبي ( جليسرول ) 0000000000 جلسرين صناعي (سوربيتول ) 
0000000 سلام


----------



## الطباخ (30 يوليو 2007)

يا استاذ محمد يا كميائي تكلفت خلطتي السحريه الي انتا بتتريق عليها تكلفتها بسلفونيك غاذي 88. قرش مش سلفونيك حامضي اذا انتا بتشتري الخامات بسعر غالي انا مستعد اساعدك شويه في شراها 
والفرق بين الجلسرين الطبي الي هو الجليسرول طبعا ده مستخرج من قصب السكر يعني طبيعي اما السوربيتول مستخرج صناعيا من مواد بيتروليه وطبعا فيه فرق كبير في التكلفه والفايده في الاستخدام


----------



## المهندس 2627 (30 يوليو 2007)




----------



## المهندس 2627 (30 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

 حقاً فإن الكيمياء عالم من الخيال المدهش ...


----------



## المهندس 2627 (30 يوليو 2007)




----------



## محمد الكيميائي (30 يوليو 2007)

الأخ عبد الرزاق أحمد
يااخي اننا في محراب علم 000!!! ما هذه الخرابيط التي اتيت بها 00!!! ؟ وما الحكمة من ذلك ؟
الأخ الطباخ 
السلام عليكم 0000 اتحداك 000 لو انك تقوم بانتاج الصابون السائل باستخدام سلفونيك غازي بهذا السعر و بالطريقة التي ذكرتها انفا و ياريت تقوللي كيف تميز بين نوعي السلفونيك 0
ثم يؤسفني جدا ان ماذكرته عن الفرق بين الجلسرين الطبي و الجلسرين الصتاعي خطأ جسيم 
نصيحة اقرأ كثيرا تتعلم كثيرا
على فكرة يااستاذ طباخ ياريت كلنا نراعي اخطائنا الأملائية علشان كدة عيب 
احنا جميعا مرآة لبعض 00!!!


----------



## المهندس سالم (30 يوليو 2007)

مشكور ياخي على هذه الجهود


----------



## الطباخ (2 أغسطس 2007)

يا استاذ محمد يا كميائي انت تحب تتناقش معايا وتحب تشوف مين محتاج يتعلم اكتر ممكن نتكلم علي مستنيك يا بروفيسير محمد


----------



## شريف بحر (3 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم


----------



## شريف بحر (3 أغسطس 2007)

عايز اعرف عمل الفنيك


----------



## abubakr74 (6 أغسطس 2007)

إلي الأستاذ محمد المسمي بالكيميائي 
ياريت بدلا من النقض الغير بناء هذا أن تفيدنا حضرتك بشئ نافع بدلا من المهاترات الفاضية 
وعلي الأقل الأخ الطباخ قال اللي عنده فماذا عندك يا ك م ي ائي.


----------



## احمد سميرفوزي (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ياأخ طباخ ممكن تقولي طريقة عمل الشاور جيل وكذلك الشامبو والبلسم وحمام الكريم وجيل الشعر ويكون تثبيته جيدا


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (9 أغسطس 2007)

النقد البناء هو المطلوب وليس النقد الهدام 
أكمل مابدأته يااستاذ طباخ 
وجزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## هنداسة بنت هنداس (9 أغسطس 2007)

انا معمارية
والموضوع جيد .. بس انا ما فهمته كثير 
السبب هو عدم معرفتي بالمواد الكميائية 
اقصد ممكن حد من الحاضرين يقول لنا اسماء المواد باللغة العامية ( لغة العطارين مثلا )
لانه في كثير خلطات نسمع بيها لكن ما نعرف كيف نجيب عناصرها ( خاصة اللي ممكن نعملها في البيوت )


----------



## فايز النشواتي (15 أغسطس 2007)

*الطباخ*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكراً لك على معلوماتك الغنية واسمح لي بعدة تساؤلات :
1- اسماءالملونات والروائح الكيميائية الصناعية التي تضاف الى الوسط الحمضي والقلوي دون اليأثير عليها.
2- طريققة صناعة الكلوراكس المثالية.
3- الاوساط الحمضية ( ph) المستخدمة في صناعة الشامبو للانواع التالية :
للشعر الدهني
للشعر العادي 
للشعر الجاف .
وشكراً لك مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## addouni (15 أغسطس 2007)

اخونا محمد الكيميائي
ياريت حضرتك تعطينا التركيبات الصحيحة بدل الانتقاد:69: 
وشكرا


----------



## شريف بحر (21 أغسطس 2007)

الله ينور عليكم


----------



## شريف بحر (21 أغسطس 2007)

هاييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## حسين علي حسين (30 يناير 2008)

الأخ الطباخ
مشكووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## كيميائى محمد السيد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكررررا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا*​


----------



## ابراهيموفيتش مصر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

حد يشرحلي تعريف مادة S.t.s وطريقة استخدامها وبتسخدم ف ايه


----------



## دى ماركو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوانى الاعزاء حباكم الله بعلم ومعرفه فارجو الاستفاده منها ودمج المعرفه بينكم لكى تعم على من يتقرب منكم ويود المزيد من خبراتكم بدلا من عرضها وتقليل من الاخر دون التانى ............وانا اسف ان جرح احدأ كلامى لكن من عشمى فى ناس لا تبخل بالعلم والمعرفه على طالبيها وجزاكم الله كل ير وزودكم بالمعرفه 
من اخ وصديق يتشرف بمعرفتكم


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررر يا مهندس محمد


----------



## حسام ح (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## مجاهد توتى (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير الاخ الطباخ علي المعلومات القيمة عن صناعة الصابون السائل


----------



## bsbos (25 نوفمبر 2008)

اخ العزيز اذا من المكن انا تزودني في طريقة عمال الشامبو 100لتر بكون مشكور الكم


----------



## خالد عطية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مادة s.t.s هى أختصار صوديوم طولوين سلفونات وهى تستخدم غالبا فى صناعة المنظفات البودرة
وتستخدم كمانع للتكتل antikiking اى انة يقلل من قدرة المسحوق على امتصاص بخار المياة من الجو


----------



## chem12 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السّيد الفااضل الأخ / محمــــــد الكيميائي ... تحية خالصة من القلب ..
باديء ذي بدء .. أشكرك جد الشكر على مجهودااتك الطّيبة .. ولكن .. ارجو ان يتسع صدرك الكريم لهمساتي الأخوية إليك - مع اعتذااري لكم -
أراك يا سيدي تعاود الهجوم على الأخ / الطّباخ - أو هكذا فهمت من صياغة جملك السابقة - وأرى أن لهجتك هذه لااا داعي لها فقد فهمت منك سخرية كبيرة .. 
وهنا يطيب لي أن أشكر الأخ / الطّباخ .. وكذا أشكرك يا أخ / محمد الكيميائي .. 
وملاحظة اخيرة .. فأرجو عند اختلااف وجهات نظرنا أن نستخدم عبارات لطيفة لا سخرية فيها .. فكلنا هنا نتعلم من بعضنا ولا فضل لأحد على الأخر ..... أما الأخطاء الإملاائيّة .. فمن الواارد جددا لأي منا أن يخطيء دونما قصد بالتأكيد.
ختاماً أعتذر لكم جميعا .. مع تقديري وودّي لكم


----------



## ام كرار (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي موضوع رائع


----------



## محمدواضوح (31 يناير 2009)

الأخ الطباخ الأرجو أن تضع خلطة منظف البورسلان
أو خلطة منتج إسمه(هاربيك) طبعاً من بعد إذنك
وإذا أمكن إبعتلياهم علm.wadoh-hotmail..com


----------



## احمد هلطم (31 يناير 2009)

الى الاخ الطباخ والاخ محمد الكيميائى 
طبعا انا لأنى شغال فى هذا الامر فأنا بقول ان كل ما ذكر مش كل حاجة فى تلك الصناعة ولكن هناك اشياء لم تذكر وهى من الاهمية بمكان 
وكان يجب التوضيح اكثر من ذلك بدلا من الجدل وشكرا 

كيميائى \احمد هلطم


----------



## شريف بحر (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ash312 (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووور على الموضوع .......


----------



## شريف بحر (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
ورحمه الله


----------



## ارهينيوس (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور على الموضووووووع ........


----------



## eng_abode (13 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات 
ياريت تزودنا بطريقة صابون الايدي السائل


----------



## excuse_me_history (21 فبراير 2009)

الاخ الطباخ هايل مجهودك الرائع وسيبك من محمد اللي بس شكله كلام x كلام القافله تسير ..........


----------



## amorai (2 مارس 2009)

مشكور على اخى الجهد


----------



## e_ch (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراوبارك فيك


----------



## ناصر عثمان (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## صلاح الدين (4 مارس 2009)

اخواني واخواتي 

لكل من يهمة عمل سائل الصحون اوالجلي 

سوف اعطي لكم التركيبة على اساس الطن الواحد 

وتركيبة تجارية وجيدة جدا واللة يرزق العباد 

1-	ماء 900 كيلو
2-	سلفونك 30كيلو 
3- ادي دتة نصف كيلو 
4-	ملح الليمون سيدرك اسد نصف كيلو 
5-	Sls 25كيلو 
6-	صودا كاوية 2500 غرام 
7-	عطر ليمون 1 كيلو 
8- لون ليمون 100 غرام 
9-	جليسرين 1 كيلو 
10- ملح الطعام ووزن اللزوجة من 50 الى 60 كيلو 

ولا تنسوا من الدعاء لاخوكم


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخى صلاح الدين ولكن ارجو توضيح الاسم 3 ادى دته والعنصر رقم 5 sis بالاسماء التجاريه مثل الاسماء الباقيه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## صلاح الدين (6 مارس 2009)

راميدا قال:


> شكرا لك يا اخى صلاح الدين ولكن ارجو توضيح الاسم 3 ادى دته والعنصر رقم 5 sis بالاسماء التجاريه مثل الاسماء الباقيه ولك جزيل الشكر



تحياتي اخوي
رقم 2 adta
رقم 5 صابون او تكسوبون


----------



## صلاح الدين (6 مارس 2009)

صلاح الدين قال:


> اخواني واخواتي
> 
> لكل من يهمة عمل سائل الصحون اوالجلي
> 
> ...



11- 300 غم فورمالين


----------



## محمد كماتشو (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك الكبير يا اخ طباخ ولاكن انا هعدل شوية على الطريقة شوية علشان نطلع بريل سائل باعلى جودة بدل الجلسرين هيبقى 200 جرام تايلوز علشان الجلسرين هيتفكك فى المعادلة والتايلوز بيزود من سمك البريل مع النعومة والخل هيبقى خااااام ومش هنحط ملح الطعام علشان بيجير البريل فى بعض الاوقات على حسب درجة الحرارة وبدالة 100 جرام كلوريد امونيوم وبكدة دى افضل طريقة لتصنيع البريل ( مع تحيات محلات منظفات الحاج )​


----------



## الغويل (24 أبريل 2009)

الاخ المحترم الطباخ
نرجو من حضرتكم كيفية صناعة التنر 0الم> يب 
المستعمل للاضافة في الدهان الزيتي وازالته
ولك خالص شكري


----------



## الغويل (24 أبريل 2009)

:84:الاخ المحترم الطباخ
نرجو من حضرتكم كيفية صناعة التنر 0الم> يب 
المستعمل للاضافة في الدهان الزيتي وازالته
ولك خالص شكري


----------



## امل سحيم (24 أبريل 2009)

طبعا خلطات هائلة باريت تراسلن لكي استفيد من خبرتكم


----------



## ابو صبحي123 (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## ابو صبحي123 (25 أبريل 2009)

اود منكم التعريف با المواد الأساسية في تصنيع الشامبو لأنني بصدد فكرة انشاء معمل مصغر لتصنيع الشامبو مع شكري وتقديري او ان تشركوني مع مهندس مختص في هذه الأعمال


----------



## امل سحيم (25 أبريل 2009)

ياريت الاخ الطباخ يراسلني علي الخاص حتي استفيد من علمة


----------



## Housam (26 أبريل 2009)

الأخ الطباخ مشكور جداً


----------



## wild lion (10 يونيو 2009)

شاكرين مهللين جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مني حكايات (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مني حكايات (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## تكسابون (7 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بك يا أخي الطباخ وأتمنى أن تمدنا بالمزيد من المعلومات


----------



## سامر الشامي (10 أغسطس 2009)

بـــــــــــارك الله فــــــــيـــــــــكــــــــــــم


----------



## farouq dabag (12 أغسطس 2009)

اخ العزيز الطباخ.كتبت الكميات واسماء المواد ولكن لم تطترق الى ظروف تركيب المواد مثل (درجة الحرارة الماء ووقت بقاء المركب حتى تنتهى التفاعل) ومشكور على الفورملة


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (14 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ الفاضل/ الطباخ
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطبيب
ونفعنا الله بكم
وشكرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2009)

_مشكور اخي على هذه الجهود ونتمنى المزي_


----------



## for_success (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم على المشاركة الرائعة 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## غرداية47 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## دعاء رضا (7 يناير 2010)

ارجو من الاخ محمد الكيميائي ان يحاول الاتصال بي عبر المنتدي لان مشاركاتي قليلة


----------



## habibelkol (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا ولكن فين الطريقة


----------



## waelfay (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد ان الخلطة لن تكون لزجة بالدرجة التي يرغب بها المستهلك لان كمية الملح فيها قليلة جدا " 100 غم في 100 كغم "


----------



## mosb (17 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك جزيلا اخى الطباخ بارك اللة فيك


----------



## sala_4f2000 (1 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (2 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء
ولاكن ارجو من حضراتكم التعاون
وليس التناقر
لكى تعم الفائده والنفع
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed fareg (8 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووور جدا يباشا 
بس كنت عايز اعرف ليه الصابون بيجير 
لو حتي حاجه بسيطه منه غرقت الزجااجه من الخارج بتجير( لون ابيض
وربنا يوفقك ويزيدك علم تنفع بيه الناس


----------



## خالد نواصرة (11 مايو 2010)

*الصابون السائل*

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي على هذه المعلومات , انا ارغب بعمل مشروع صغير لانتاج الصابون السائل واحتاج الى مساعدتك في هذا الأمر , ما اجهله حقيقة هو كيفية احضار هذه المواد وباسعار جيده . اتمنى ان تساعدني في هذا الموضوع وشكرا
خالد


----------



## hanane_smc (13 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا على الجهود والافكار القيمة التىاعترف اني لم احصل عليها حتى في الجامعة مرة تانية شكرا


----------



## hanane_smc (13 مايو 2010)

خالد نواصرة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا اخي على هذه المعلومات , انا ارغب بعمل مشروع صغير لانتاج الصابون السائل واحتاج الى مساعدتك في هذا الأمر , ما اجهله حقيقة هو كيفية احضار هذه المواد وباسعار جيده . اتمنى ان تساعدني في هذا الموضوع وشكرا
> خالد


 اخي 6 شهور و ان ادرس هدا الموضوع فهل تريد ان نتعاون حتى نصل الى نتيجة احسن


----------



## باب البحر (14 مايو 2010)

محمد كماتشو قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك الكبير يا اخ طباخ ولاكن انا هعدل شوية على الطريقة شوية علشان نطلع بريل سائل باعلى جودة بدل الجلسرين هيبقى 200 جرام تايلوز علشان الجلسرين هيتفكك فى المعادلة والتايلوز بيزود من سمك البريل مع النعومة والخل هيبقى خااااام ومش هنحط ملح الطعام علشان بيجير البريل فى بعض الاوقات على حسب درجة الحرارة وبدالة 100 جرام كلوريد امونيوم وبكدة دى افضل طريقة لتصنيع البريل ( مع تحيات محلات منظفات الحاج )​


 
كلوريد أمونيوم ؟؟ .. اللي هوه ايه ؟ :87:

اعذرني أخي . أول مرة اسمع عن كلوريد أمونيوم في تركيبة الصابون السائل !

و برضه أول مرة أسمع عن الخل في التركيبة !! .. فما هي عيوب الخل؟





بالنسبة للأخ waelfay و تساؤله عن أن كمية الملح قليلة و غير مؤثرة فأنا أؤكد كلام الأخ mohamed fareg فالملح سبب لي مشكلة عندما نصحني أحدهم باضافة 300 جم ملح على 160 ك صابون .. و يادوبك حطيت 100 جم ، و كانت النتيجة مروعة :8: .

لم تجدي محاولات زيادة نسبة الماء .. و لم يتحسن الصابون و يرجع كما كان إلا بعد اضافة عدة كيلوات من الماء المخلوط بالتكسابون مع اضافة رائحة و لون ... و توووبة.

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MOHAMMEDWAGDY (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ابو محمد عياش (24 مايو 2010)

:75::75::75::75::75:شكراً للجميع:75::75::75::75:


----------



## kifer doglas (1 يونيو 2010)

thanck you


----------



## العزالي محمد (25 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## gallants_1987 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

أخي الكريم انا اعلم ان هناك كتاب خاص من شركة هنكل الالمانية يوجد فيه طرق تصنيع الشامبو والصابون والمواد التجميلية والمقادير وطريقة التصنيع

هل من الممكن ان اعرف ما هو اسم الكتاب او اذا تكرمت علي تعطيني شي رابط لتحميله ولك جزيل الشكر
شكرا لك وارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## hanane_smc (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مادا نعني بكمبرلان هل يوجد اسم تاني


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

hanane_smc قال:


> مادا نعني بكمبرلان هل يوجد اسم تاني


 
كمبرلان هو اسم تجاري لمادة تدخل في تصنيع المنظفات الصناعية و مستحضرات التجميل.... 
تعتبر من مجموعة المواد غير الأنيونية... وظيفتها الأساسية هو تثبيت الرغوة في المنتج بجانب وظائف أخرى ثانوية...
معروفة باسم أخر تجاري و هو (كي دي kd).....

المسمى الكيميائي (كوكنت داي أيثانول أميد)......

و هي عبارة عن إستر مكون من:

2 جزيء من ثنائي إيثيل أمين + 1 جزيء من زيت جوز الهند
و يتم المعالجة الحرارية عند 255°م مدة 3 ساعات لتحصل على الإستر المسمي (كوكنت داي أيثانول أميد)....

هو ده الكمبرلان أو الـ (كي دي).....​


----------



## ايمن الصاقرابى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

تشكر على مجهوداتك يا رائع


----------



## mohamed m.hh30 (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
يا اخوه انا شغال اكثر من 12 سنه في عمل الصابون وبعمل البريل لشركه هنكل 
البريل لا يوجد عليه سلفونيك ولا جلسرين ولا صودا كاويه البريل فيه إيتنول(كحول) وهوستابور ساس60 وديهايتون وتكسابون وماده حافظه هي بارميتول مش فورمالين لان الفورمالين تم منعه لان خطر
ph بعد كدا بتكون من 5,5 الى 6.5 لانها لازم تكون فيها نسبه حموضه علشان عدم انتشار الميكروبات
وشكرا


----------



## mohamed m.hh30 (2 يناير 2011)

بالنسبه للاخ اللي عاوز كتاب شركه هنكل مع احترامي له عاوز اقول له ان دي تركيبات سريه وهي سر نجاحهم مش معقول يبيعوا اسرارهم انا في المصنع اللي هنكل بتصنع فيه prill وmir وpur و dixan و mistol عمري ما سمعت عن كتاب في خلطه لشركه هنكل


----------



## ابو ساره المصري (7 أبريل 2011)

الي الاخ محمد عاوزين نستفيد منك هل متوفره في السوق والاسماء التجاريه ممكن واماكن بيعها


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية
مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## جلنار امين (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور العضو الكريم ولكن اريد ان اسال ما هي فائدة الاي دي تا EDTAومع اي مادة تتفاعل وايضا ما هي فائدة ملح الليمون ومع اي مادة يتفاعل وما تاثيره على ph
:56:


----------



## جلنار امين (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الرجاء من العضو الطباخ كتاية المعادله الكيميائيه للمواد الداخله في التصنيع (تفاعل السلفونيك مع الصودا )(تفعاعل الملح مع التكسابون)
وها هي الصيغه الكيميائيه للخل المستخدم وشكرا.


----------



## م باسل وردان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا رائع
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## محمود+ (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مؤيد الحلبي (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## hany hady (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## rami_rg (24 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا آسف جدا بس الطريقة دي مكلفة حدااااااااا


----------



## ابو ميزر (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يا شباب ممكن خدمة من ذوي الخبرة
طريقة تصنيع الشراب الصناعي والفيمتو
لو سمحتووووووووووووووووا


----------



## خالد حماده بكر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لهذا المجهود


----------



## هشام بلاسى (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومات


----------



## هشام بلاسى (22 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام بلاسى (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومات


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المشاركات ونرجوا تقبل بعضنا الاخر


----------



## محمدعبدالله5167 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى انا اعمل بذلك المجال ولكن كمية السلفنك التى ذكرتها كبيرة فهل تخطى التكلفة انا مبتدء للعلم وكم سعر كيلو السلفونك اخى فى الله ارجو الافادة ضررررررررورى


----------



## MOH_ELSHRIF (10 نوفمبر 2012)

حضرتك انا عاوز اعمل بريل مواعين زي بتاع شركه بريل تنصحني بايه


----------



## ayman apo hbeba (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بعد السلام عليكم انا عملت التركية دى والصابون عندى فى المحل 100/100ولكن لم الزبون بيخد الصابون عنده فى البيت ويحطه فى جيركن بلاستك بيغير لونه ورائحته مع العلم انى بضياف ملح ليمون وجلسرين وخل وفورملين اية السبب وشكرااااااا*


----------



## عاشقة تراب بلدي (22 أبريل 2013)

chem12 قال:


> السّيد الفااضل الأخ / محمــــــد الكيميائي ... تحية خالصة من القلب ..
> باديء ذي بدء .. أشكرك جد الشكر على مجهودااتك الطّيبة .. ولكن .. ارجو ان يتسع صدرك الكريم لهمساتي الأخوية إليك - مع اعتذااري لكم -
> أراك يا سيدي تعاود الهجوم على الأخ / الطّباخ - أو هكذا فهمت من صياغة جملك السابقة - وأرى أن لهجتك هذه لااا داعي لها فقد فهمت منك سخرية كبيرة ..
> وهنا يطيب لي أن أشكر الأخ / الطّباخ .. وكذا أشكرك يا أخ / محمد الكيميائي ..
> ...


ماشاء الله اسلوبك راقى جدااااااااااا فى عتابك


----------



## عاشقة تراب بلدي (22 أبريل 2013)

احمد هلطم قال:


> الى الاخ الطباخ والاخ محمد الكيميائى
> طبعا انا لأنى شغال فى هذا الامر فأنا بقول ان كل ما ذكر مش كل حاجة فى تلك الصناعة ولكن هناك اشياء لم تذكر وهى من الاهمية بمكان
> وكان يجب التوضيح اكثر من ذلك بدلا من الجدل وشكرا
> 
> كيميائى \احمد هلطم


الاخ الفاضل احمد هلطم انت من اوائل الناس اللى قرأت مواضيعهم بالمنتدى وماشاء الله عليك ربنا يبارك فى علمك وينفع بيك الناس
وكنت حابة استفيد من خبرتك فى المجال ده
انا مقبلة على مشروع صناعة الصابون ( الصابون المغربي البلدى )اللى هو لين 
وصابون تواليت شفاف 
وكنت عايزة اعرف منك طريقة التصنيع الخاصة بكلا النوعين
وكمان كنت حابة استخدم اعشاب طبيعية فى نوعين الصابون
ارجو منك انك تساعدنى فى معرفةكل شيئ عن نوعين الصابون
ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاشقة تراب بلدي (22 أبريل 2013)

*رد: السلام عليكم*



gallants_1987 قال:


> أخي الكريم انا اعلم ان هناك كتاب خاص من شركة هنكل الالمانية يوجد فيه طرق تصنيع الشامبو والصابون والمواد التجميلية والمقادير وطريقة التصنيع
> 
> هل من الممكن ان اعرف ما هو اسم الكتاب او اذا تكرمت علي تعطيني شي رابط لتحميله ولك جزيل الشكر
> شكرا لك وارجو الرد وشكرا


وانا ايضا يا اخى الفاضل اريد الحصول على نسخة من هذا الكتاب


----------



## ملكه فى بيتى (10 أبريل 2014)

مجهود رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع جزاك الله خيرا 
وياريت تواصل


----------



## ملكه فى بيتى (10 أبريل 2014)

اخى الكريم انا مقبله على عمل هذا المشروع واقوم بدراسه كل التفاصيل الازمه 
فهل ممكن ان تساعدنى 
مشكور اخى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 أبريل 2014)

تركيبه واحده و12 صفحه ردود من القراء- بدون طائل - مع اننا جميعا نعلم ان التركيبات عباره عن مدارس واتجاهات - مثلا مدرسه تعتمد على السلفونيك اسيد كماده فعاله لرخصها ومن الممكن ان نجد عشرات التركيبات بنسب تبدأ ب 10% ماده فعاله الى 40% لاستخدامات خاصه وعندما نعرض هذه الاحتمالات على العملاء - لانجد ردود قاسيه بل تفهم لمتطلبات كل تركيبه- وبالتالى لا نجد من يقول هذه غاليه وتلك رخيصه ومدرسه لا تعتمد على السلفونيك فى منتجاتها ولها مبرراتها الفنيه المقنعه- ولذلك لا يوجد فى منتجاتها السلفونيك اصلا ومدرسه تعتمد على المنتجات الطبيعيه - (كل ذلك فى مجال منظف الاطباق السائله)- ومدرسه تعتمد على هيدروكسيد الصوديوم للتعادل لرخصه ولاسباب اخرى وهناك من يعتمد على بدائل للتعادل غالية الثمن تصل اربعة اضعاف تكلفة الصودا الكاويه وهناك من يجرد التركيبه من المكونات الخدميه وهناك من يزيد فيها- اعنى فى النهايه التركيبات مدارس واتجاهات ويجب ان نتفهم هذا وليست اراء ووجهات نظر.


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 أبريل 2014)

من وجهه نظر اخرى اخى الفاضل (او ابنى العزيز) يكفى ان المنتدى قادر على جذب المهتمين بالكيمياء من المتخصصين وغير المتخصصين لدرجة ان تركيبة واحده لاقت ردود ملات 12 صفحة من القراء . عن نفسى اجد هذا مشجعا الى الاستمرار فى هذا الطريق . مع خالص احترامى واتفاقى معك فى رأيك لكنى ارى بارقة امل فى نشر الوعى العلمى والثقافى وبالتدريج ان شاء الله والتشجيع من امثالك المتخصصين سيتم توجيه الموهوبين والمولعين بهذا الفرع من العلم الى الطريق الصحيح فى الاستقراء العلمى وبحوث التطوير . لكن لابد من البداية واعتقد انك انضممت الى المنتدى واستلمت الامانة بعد البداية عليك انت تصحيح المسار ومساعدة اخوانك الطامحين الى مستوى ارقى فى مجال تصنيع الكيماويات عموما وفقك الله واقدرك على قراءة 12 صفحة من الردود - والتى لا اعتقد انها بدون طائل لانى اعتبر ردك لوحده اهم طائل ولولا ال 12 صفحة ما كان اسعدنا هذا الرد واثلج صدورنا فتحياتنا لك ومنتظرين تصحيح المسار


----------



## نسيم2 (22 أبريل 2014)

ممكن نكون اكثر دقه في التراكيب موشايف هنكل ولا بريل مع الشكر


----------



## هيثم حسكي (10 أكتوبر 2014)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (8 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (21 ديسمبر 2014)

ممتاز جدا شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## waleedhosny (19 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك يااخى ولى سؤال هل تعلم شىء عن عجينة فورى الموجوده حاليا بالاسواق ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## amr hozien (18 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abeer cleane (21 يونيو 2015)

ممتاز


----------



## 2egyptianboy (9 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

